# Any Ideas on what this is? Really COOL motor on Schwinn.



## safticycle (Dec 16, 2017)

I bought this motorized bicycle and have no idea what it is. It is a two stroke with a Tillotson carb (cool Venturi). The gas tank is copper and the muffler is really rocket-space aged looking. The motor mounts to View attachment 725622 and slides forward on rails mounted to the rear hub. You engage it with a foot lever that pulls the motor forward to engage a rubber capstan drive. The bike is a post war Schwinn. I would love to hear any thoughts on what it is. ThanksView attachment 725620 View attachment 725617 View attachment 725620 View attachment 725617 View attachment 725620 View attachment 725620 View attachment 725620 View attachment 725620 View attachment 725617


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 12, 2018)

error error error error error error error error error error 

no pictures


----------

